# Patio fire pits



## rktect 1

I am just wondering what everyones take is on section 307 of the 2006 IFC.

We did not issue permits for patios until recently.  There have been a couple that included wood burning fire pits.  According to 307, the fire pit can not be located within 25 feet of any structure.  So how does everybody else handle this?  What about a gas log fire pit?  How about exterior fireplaces?


----------



## Coug Dad

the definitions should provide guidance --- and some limitations on government intrusion

SECTION 302 DEFINITIONS

302.1 Definitions.

The following words and terms shall, for the purposes of this chapter and as used elsewhere in this code, have the meanings shown herein.

BONFIRE. An outdoor fire utilized for ceremonial purposes.

OPEN BURNING. The burning of materials wherein products of combustion are emitted directly into the ambient air without passing through a stack or chimney from an enclosed chamber. Open burning does not include road flares, smudgepots and similar devices associated with safety or occupational uses typically considered open flames or recreational fires. For the purpose of this definition, a chamber shall be regarded as enclosed when, during the time combustion occurs, only apertures, ducts, stacks, flues or chimneys necessary to provide combustion air and permit the escape of exhaust gas are open.

RECREATIONAL FIRE. An outdoor fire burning materials other than rubbish where the fuel being burned is not contained in an incinerator, outdoor fireplace, barbeque grill or barbeque pit and has a total fuel area of 3 feet (914 mm) or less in diameter and 2 feet (610 mm) or less in height for pleasure, religious, ceremonial, cooking, warmth or similar purposes.


----------



## beach

EDIT: Coug Dad beat me to it....

We are using the 2010 CFC (based on 2009 IFC).......

If wood burning, keep it 25' away

Fireplaces do not fall under "Recreational Fire" (see definition of Recreational Fire)

We allow gas fire pits closer than 25', our interpretation is that they are not "burning materials other than rubbish..." no embers, etc.


----------



## Coug Dad

bbq grills, bbq pits and outside fire places are not regulated as recreational fires so the 25 foot rule does not apply


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> bbq grills, bbq pits and outside fire places are not regulated as recreational fires so the 25 foot rule does not apply


That is our interpretation as well.  If the structure is over 6 feet in height (e.g., outdoor pizza oven, etc.) we have some zoning setbacks from property lines and foundation requirements, but that is about it.


----------



## beach

What about a "Fire Pit" that is not used for cooking (BBQ grill, BBQ pit)?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

beach said:
			
		

> What about a "Fire Pit" that is not used for cooking (BBQ grill, BBQ pit)?


you mean kind of like a 5 gallon plastic bucket of sand on the back porch used for cigarette butts, or an 18" masonry pit with(out) wire mesh cover built into the patio?


----------



## Coug Dad

What hazard is present in a small fire pit not used for cooking that is so different from one used for cooking that you want to apply more strict requirements to the one not used for cooking?


----------



## beach

> you mean kind of like a 5 gallon plastic bucket of sand on the back porch used for cigarette butts, or an 18" masonry pit with(out) wire mesh cover built into the patio?


*302 Recreational Fire*. An outdoor fire burning materials other than rubbish that is not contained in an incerator, outdoor fireplace, portable outdoor fireplace, barbeque grill or barbeque pit and has a total fuel area of 3 feet or less in diameter and 2 feet or less in height for pleasure, religious, ceremonial, cooking, warmth or similar purposes.



> What hazard is present in a small fire pit not used for cooking that is so different from one used for cooking that you want to apply more strict requirements to the one not used for cooking?


You tell me, I'm just reading the code. Do I *want* to apply more strict requirements than the code? Nope, unless you think I am interpreting those sections incorrectly..... if so, please let me know.

*307.4.2* *Recreational fires*. Recreational fires shall not be conducted within 25 feet of a structure or combustible material.

The OP referred to "Fire Pits" not BBQ grill or BBQ pit


----------



## brudgers

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> I am just wondering what everyones take is on section 307 of the 2006 IFC.  We did not issue permits for patios until recently.  There have been a couple that included wood burning fire pits.  According to 307, the fire pit can not be located within 25 feet of any structure.  So how does everybody else handle this?  What about a gas log fire pit?  How about exterior fireplaces?


  I think I'd let the fire department deal with enforcement rather than requiring permits.


----------



## GBrackins

beach said:
			
		

> *302 Recreational Fire*. An outdoor fire burning materials other than rubbish that is not contained in an incerator, outdoor fireplace, portable outdoor fireplace, barbeque grill or barbeque pit and has a total fuel area of 3 feet or less in diameter and 2 feet or less in height for pleasure, religious, ceremonial, cooking, warmth or similar purposes.


I've never been questioned about a fire pit before, but in your quote it says "outdoor fireplace," wouldn't a fire pit be the same or similar to a fireplace since you can burn wood in it? just my humble thoughts on it ....


----------



## brudgers

GBrackins said:
			
		

> I've never been questioned about a fire pit before, but in your quote it says "outdoor fireplace," wouldn't a fire pit be the same or similar to a fireplace since you can burn wood in it? just my humble thoughts on it ....


  I'd call it "an open air smoker."


----------



## GBrackins

or smores preparation station ....


----------



## rktect 1

brudgers said:
			
		

> I think I'd let the fire department deal with enforcement rather than requiring permits.


I have to work with our fire department on a few things.  This is one of them.  Instead of sending permits to me for review, then to fire, we decided that I was capable of writing the note for the 25 foot requirement. Probably saves the residents here an extra day for review just for that one note.


----------



## Coug Dad

How does the 25 foot rule come into play if they are not classified as recreational fires as defined in the code?


----------

